# Problème avec connexion wifi MacBook et routeur



## nitrous (25 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens d'acheter un macbook 13" C2D 1.83GHz. Il est très bien, j'en suis ravi.
J'ai voulu le connecter à mon réseau WIFI, ca a parfaitement marché, j'ai réussi à aller sur tous les sites que j'ai voulu, j'ai téléchargé et installé MSN pour mac, j'ai réussi à me connecter sans soucis. Quand j'ai voulu me connecter le lendemain, plus rien ne marchait (MSN, internet, ...)
J'ai essayé de changer plusieurs réglages, impossible de me reconnecter. Il se connecte bien sur mon réseau mais il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas a se connecter sur internet.
J'ai essayé de réinstaller complètement Mac OS X, mais rien. Par contre, sur tous les autres réseaux (voisins) ca passe. Il n'y a que chez moi que ca ne marche plus.
J'ai essayé une mise à jour logicielle de Airport, ca n'a rien changé.
J'ai essayé de changer le canal de WIFI (1 et 13 au lieu de 6) et toujours rien.
J'ai essayé une IP fixe: rien.

Je ne vois plus trop ou chercher et que faire pour que ca remarche.

Merci d'avance à ceux et celles qui pourront m'aider


----------



## maousse (25 Mars 2007)

quel est ton modèle de routeur wifi ? c'est la seule machine sur ce réseau ?


----------



## nitrous (26 Mars 2007)

Le modèle je ne sais plus, je te dirai ca se soir mais non ce n'est pas le seul PC sur ce routeur, il y en a 3 autres mais ceux la ca a toujours marché et ca marche toujours ...


----------



## nitrous (26 Mars 2007)

J'ai résolu le problème.
En fait le routeur est configuré en PPPoE, je ne connais pas mais en mettant ca dans le macbook, et en mettant l'identifiant et mot de passe du FAI, ca passe.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## kreooger8 (19 Septembre 2007)

Mon touteur est un NETGEAR... je désèspère un peu de pouvoir me connecter...
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## lolivierlol (20 Septembre 2007)

Même pb avec un MacBook Pro 15' os X 10.4.10 acheté cette semaine.
En direct par cable ethernet sur le routeur c'est bon.

En wifi:
J'utilise un PC portable cela fonctionne !
J'éteins le pc, je mets en route le mac, je vois le réseau,
je donne la clé wep et cela ne passe pas.
Il n'y pas pas de fonctionnement en DHCP dynamique sur adresse mac de la machine.
J'ai essayé autrement:
J'ai même enlevé la cléf wep...:hein: 
Du coup quand j'essaye de me connecter avec le mac, il vois bien qu'il n'y a pas de mot de passe a donner. Mais il me donne toujours la même erreur :
_"Une erreur c'est produit lors de votre connxion au réseau Airport 'nom de mon réseau'"_

*Qui à résolu ce pb ?
Qui a une idée ?*
:mouais:


----------



## lapinouxxx (12 Mars 2008)

j'ai un probleme similaire, mais un peu different, je me suis toujours connecter avec DHCP sur mon reseau wifi belkin G je me connecte et lorseque je veux aller sur internet, sa ne marche pas sa fait 2 jours, avant, je passait sous xp avec bootcamp et je refvenais sous mac et bingo! sa marchait, mais la, je n,ai plus xp et sa fait deux jours que je n'ai plus internet, les autres reseaux voisins marchent et 3 ordinateurs sont connecter a mon routeur belkin, pleeeaase, heeeeeeelp!


----------



## LouBru (10 Septembre 2008)

J'ai le même problème que nitrous, mais qu'est-ce que c'est que le FAI ? Où je trouve le code ?

Merci.


----------



## yret (11 Septembre 2008)

Non, je crois qu'il s'agit du même problème que plus haut (qui est le mien aussi avec le modem de mon beau-frère)/: il doit falloir se connecter en PPPoE au lieu de DHCP et rentrer le mot de passe sous "Clé WEP hexadécimale 40/128 bits" au lieu de "Mot de passe WEP" ...


----------

